

Bitcoin is Inflationary (and, apparently, inflammatory) - avree
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/hrk17/bitcoin_is_inflationary_and_apparently/

======
wccrawford
No, the initial process of mining the bitcoins is inflationary. After they are
mined, it is deflationary.

If you misunderstood that, then you didn't understand the arguments in the
first place.

~~~
teilo
I understand how this is true according to the historic definitions, so I
agree with you, but frankly, I'm not sure what bitcoin is. There's never been
anything quite like it before, where quantity in circulation over time follows
something like an inverse parabolic curve, and is immune to many traditional
forms of currency manipulation.

I think I'll just sit back and watch. I may even through a few hundred at it
just to see what happens.

